

Web App Business Models: User Needs and What People Pay For - spxdcz
http://www.boxuk.com/blog/web-app-business-model-user-needs

======
alexro
A questionnaire at the end would be more useful if grouped by purpose and
influence on price, i.e. answering yes here and yes there gives an option to
charge for comfort 3x amount :)

Possibly an idea for a weekend project...

~~~
spxdcz
Oh, good idea. I might do a follow-up/edit with that. Thanks!

